# Sadie finally arrived!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sister got Sadie yesterday. She is a 5 month old havanese. I got to meet her today and take a few pictures. She is s sweet little thing and a velcro dog for sure! I gave her a quick trim, leaving her hair longer than my guys. I think she did well and I like the longer look. Only bad thing is, now my sister wants me to groom Sadie every 6 weeks! I hope my sister stops lurking and introduces herself soon


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OM Gosh Sadie is a cutie. Tell your sister you will be happy to continue to groom Sadie, it will be $75 per groom or she can clean your home.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I just love Sadie. I have to admit being partial to black and white Havs. Couldn't be because Tucker's black and white could it?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaawwww! And how long are those little feet going to stay that white?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sadie is so cute! I love the coloring around her mouth . . . looks like she got into something! Jackson has a dirty mouth all the time from digging in the dirt. It is whatever color he got into . . . green, brown, black, rusty orange, etc.

Boy I wish I had a sister who groomed


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> My sister got Sadie yesterday. She is a 5 month old havanese. I got to meet her today and take a few pictures. She is s sweet little thing and a velcro dog for sure! I gave her a quick trim, leaving her hair longer than my guys. I think she did well and I like the longer look. Only bad thing is,* now my sister wants me to groom Sadie every 6 weeks!* I hope my sister stops lurking and introduces herself soon


Can Oliver and Comet be next for one of your great trims??? :biggrin1:
Sadie is Adorable!!!
_Sometimes I wish they would stay puppies_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh is Sadie a cutie. Come out of the forum closet Linda's sister!!! we all want to meet you and hear more stories about your cute little girl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sadie is adorable. Tell your sister you'll only keep trimming her if she comes and participates in the forum. (with lots of pictures!:biggrin1

P.S. We're partial to B&W Havs around here too!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Linda, you did a fabulous job! Sadie is a cutie patootie. BTW, can I bribe you with my salsa to come over and groom my furballs? 

Sally, I too feel the same way. I keep watching Benji and Lizzie's old videos when they were puppies and wish I could turn the clock back!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> I just love Sadie. I have to admit being partial to black and white Havs. Couldn't be because Tucker's black and white could it?


Ditto! She's a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, she is adorable . . . and well groomed. Welcome Sadie and mommy. Why not jump into the pool. The water's fine. Come join us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sadie is adorable. Good job, Linda.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Linda, she's adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! We can't wait to meet her. Hopefully they can make it to Laurie's playdate!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wow, she is adorable . . . and well groomed. Welcome Sadie and mommy. Why not jump into the pool. The water's fine. Come join us.


I agree, Linda's sister. Come join the fun!

Linda~ You did an excellent job with Sadie's grooming! No surprise, though


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute!

Welcome Sadie and her mom (stop lurking!!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Sadie is just gorgeous and I love her markings! Great job on the cut, by the way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Going to echo everyone's sentiments here - extreme cuteness!! And great job on the haircut! Welcome Sadie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Sadie! She's so cute...good job on the haircut


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome cute little girl and Sadie's haircut looks great. I love her name too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweet little thing! Love her name too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! But where are the RLH pics with her cousins?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Her little face is soooo cute. She looks great.


----------



## kfdante (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, everybody, and thanks for your comments! I'm Linda's sister Karen (the feet in the pictures). Sorry no pix, but that's gonna take some time for me to figure out! Sadie is a wonderful puppy, and we are all madly in love with her. Definitely a velcro dog. She's doing great with the housetraining, no longer whines and barks when we put her in her crate, and is sleeping through the night. And, don't let Linda mislead you, I actually bought clippers and scissors, and am going to attempt the grooming myself. (well, maybe just one more session with Linda!)


----------



## Fore! (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome, Karen!
Sadie is a beauty!
 Laura


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful dog. I bet her breeder did a great job on training her. She looks VERY well mannered. LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Jennifer, I bet she did also.

Welcome Karen, your girl is adorable.


----------

